# New fruit fly method



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

So, baking is my other major hobby. I particularly like making breads. Sourdough is something I do often. For those of you that don't know, the thing in sourdough that makes it sour is the starter, a milk-water-flour-sugar mixture used to "capture" airborne wild yeasts. 

Anyway, I was making some cultures a while ago, using my normal 8:1:1 potato flakeowdered sugar:brewers yeast recipe, but instead of sprinkling a few grains of bakers yeast at the end, I smushed in a small spoonful of sourdough starter. And let me tell you, these cultures took off! Double production, no exaggeration. Anyone making this stuff in their kitchen should try it.

-Solly


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Solly,
Cool, I would love to try this but about six months ago I ruinied my starter that we have had in our family for over 30 years. can that stuff be shipped? Do you have a good strain and would you mind shipping some to me if I pay?


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

Solly, great find! I'm planning on making a starter soon, I guess I really need to get on it. 

Do you add milk to yours are was that just for the initial batch? At work we only feed them flour and water. I'm still learning the ropes on baking. 

You can ship them, the cultures are available all over the net. I would think starting one from scratch would be just as easy. To get a good kickstart rehydrate some raisins in water and then use the raisin water for your starter, thats how I'm planning to start mine. 

Maybe a little splash from the bottom of some heffeweisses might be a good addition too


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

David-

I think internet order would be a better option. Mine isn't anything special. I think making your own might be the cheapest/best option

Cody-

I started a few years ago with 1 cup lukewarm milk, 1 cup lukewarm water, 1 tablespoon of sugar, and 2 cups flour. I add 1:1 liquid and flour whenever replenishing, and use whatever liquid is conveniently available.

-Solly


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks, I will order one on the internet but do you know of any particular good one. They all have there own taste (to the conusurer) and I am very sad to have lost the one I did. If you dont no need to reply and I will give this NEW method a try on my FF soon, thanks for the tip.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

David-

As I said, I made my own, and have no recommendations. Also, recommendations seem a little ridiculous as I don't know if my flies have similar tastes to me...

-Solly


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry, I thought when I read baking was you other hobby you would know and I agree dont ask the ff.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Ah, didn't realize you were planning to bake with it. Sorry. Seriously, try making it. 1:1:2:1/16 water:milk:flour:sugar. Let sit a week covered with dish towel at warm/room temp (75), from then on refrigerate. Each replenishment of flour/liquid, two days at room, and then back in the fridge.

-Solly


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Hmm.... I feel the mad scientist in me wanting to come out. I know jack all about sourdough but would love a better way of making flies. Particularly one that eliminates the dreaded "dead batch".



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

well I took this past week to make a sour dough starter and it is bubbling away. 
I am going to give this tip a try on the next batch of cultures.
Anyone else try this yet?

S

thanks Solly!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I wonder if you'll get similar results from activating yeast in some molasses water and letting it reproduce for a bit? Sounds cool though!

Ryan


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Well the cx's with the starter in them were very slow to get going, but are now outperforming cx's made without the starter.....and the whole mess smells like a bakery now! 

The maggots (melano) are 'behind' in that they are not yet transforming but they clearly outnumber the other cx's by magnitudes and are larger in size.....

I should try to get you a comparison photo....

Thanks Solly.

S


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Weird. Mine took off at the same pace, just with more maggots. Maybe the surface area in your culture is limiting their speed? I'm using excelsior....

-Solly


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Could be Solly. I use parchment paper b/c I hate the pieces of excelsior falling into my dusting cups and then into tanks...

perhaps I used more starter than you....as I had a nice culture of yeast on the surface of the cx's after a few days and I thought that might be bad....but turned out not to be much of a factor I dont think....

also, different humidity can certainly change our experiences....

were you mixing the starter deep into the potato mix or just spreading on top. I mixed in b/c it was very sticky..

S


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I spread it on top. I allow 24 hrs before putting flies in for CO2 diffusion, though, and it was mostly absorbed by the end of this period

-Solly


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

*Sourdough Starter Recipe*

Hey everyone,
I am new to this board and Dendros but not new to Sourdough. When I read this post I thought, you dumb $&%*. What a perfect idea. So I dug through my Grandmothers old recipe box (100 years of family recipes) and dug up the two I always remember her using. Every holiday that was all you could smell in the house for days!!

Amazingly, the first and favorite is actually made with potato flakes.
It takes a few moments every day and in 5 you have a great starter.

*INGREDIENTS
*
3 Tablespoons instant mashed potato flakes
3 Tablespoons white sugar
1 cup warm water
2-1/4 teaspoons active dry yeast

*DIRECTIONS
*
1. Combine instant pototoes, sugar, water, and yeast in a covered container. *NEVER USE METAL UTENSILS OR BOWLS *. Let the starter sit for 5 days, stirring daily with a wooden spoon only.
2. On the fifth day, feed the starter with 3 tablespoons instant potatoes, 3 tablespoons sugar, and 1 cup of warm water. In the evening, take out 1 cup of the starter to use in a sourdough recipe. (In this case, for your frogs). Refrigerate the remaiming starter.
3. Every five days, feed the starter 3 tablespoons instant potatoes, 3 tablespoons sugar and 1 cup warm water. If the starter is to be used in a recipe (or feeding the frogs), let the fed starter rest at room temperature 6 hours before use. If starter is not being used in a recipe, keep refigerated and discard (or give to a friend) 1 cup of starter after each feeding.

The second one is made with flour.

*INGREDIENTS

*2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups warm water (110 degrees)
1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast


*DIRECTIONS

*1. Mix together flour, warm water, and yeast in a large glass bowl (again, *NEVER USE METAL UTINSELS OF BOWLS)* Let stand uncovered in a warm place over night or up to 48 hours. The longer the mixture stands, the stronger the ferment will be.
2. Now the starter is ready to store in the refrigerator with a cover. Feed once or twice a week with 1 cup milk, 1 cup flour, and 1/4 cup sugar. Allow the starter to rest at room temperature for several hours after feeding.

Good luck people, let me know if this is any help. I will be starting my first FF cultures next week.

Steve


----------

